
The Fall Of Freeconomics. Why $0.00 Is NOT the Future of Business - roovno
http://roovno.com/free/
======
konsl
Using freeconomics isn't monopolistic in nature. There are ways to compete,
independent of pricing strategy (e.g. all webmail is free, so the best product
wins).

If Roovno is a service that can generate revenue for users while they use free
web services, you're very much a part of the Freeconomy. In fact, you're
betting on $0.00 being the future of business. lol.

~~~
roovno
Currently, Freeconomics is just FREE service. Nothing less.Nothing more.
Roovno is Freeconomics + Some revenue. That is, services are Freeconomics plus
additional revenue. For example,a new webmail service [say,roovnomail.com]
with revenue generation capabilities for its users will definitely have an
edge over current mail giants...

~~~
aristus
If it works, good luck. I appreciate that you are excited about it, but this
is not the way to get others excited, especially this infomercial writing
style that SHOUTS words that SHOULDN'T be shouted for FREE.

Show a working product that is obviously different from AllAdvantage or iWon
or the dozens of others that have failed to make good on the same promises,
and be prepared for a lot of skepticism afterwards. The world will NOT stare
at your launch countdown page with bated breath.

~~~
roovno
The idea is not meant for SHOUTS against FREE. It is just about few services
that has the revenue generation capabilities to users, which of course
different from the existing stream of services. Those who have interested to
follow the concept, can signup with Email. But it is never meant to make other
people also to be excited as I do. I apologize if the article conveyed a
different message to readers.

------
nazgulnarsil
I'll believe it when i see it. This same thing popped up all over the place
during the first web-bubble.

